# Am I a vicious dog?



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

First impressions.....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:lurking:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh how evil!


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, truth is, we were relaxing and filing nails and inspecting teeth, I had moved her gums aside to look and she was so relaxed that she just held the expression, I HAD to grab the camera for that one.... I even tried pulling up just one side of her mouth, and that expression stuck too!! Usually, when I do her nails, she lays on her back in my lap and falls asleep till I am done... Oh the life....


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Oh what a "big silly" as my 7 year old daughter would say!!


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

That look scared me LOL!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Looks like he is smiling, not growling.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Look at that beautiful smile. :rofl: :wub:


----------



## plusdoegsd (Nov 15, 2010)

the eyes ere soft dont think its agression just playtime


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha, that's hysterical. What a silly girl!


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

what a goof.. lol.. so adorbale.. lol


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bahahah!!! Funny pictures!!


----------

